# Free Ticket.



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Unfortunately for me I wont be able to go this Sunday due an injury.
So that the ticket does not go to waste, if somebody wants it they can have it for nowt.

First to respond on here etc, I will then PM you.

Carl.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Il take it please


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Very kind offer Tiggs. Hope you recover from your injury and Davemm gets you a little souvenir from the Stock of Wax 😉


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a herniated disc in my lower back, pressing on the sciatic nerve. Its given me bad pain in my hamstring and driving is very uncomfortable, so the 2 hour drive to Waxstock is out of the question. There always next year.

Carl.


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll cover the cost to post it if you can send it out today? for delivery tomorrow?

PM me


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

DeepImpactAaron said:


> I'll cover the cost to post it if you can send it out today? for delivery tomorrow?
> 
> PM me


Sorry it went to Davemm


----------

